# ZhanChi hype?



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been away from these forums since about when the ZhanChi came out. 

Back then, everyone was all about how amazing the ZhanChi would be, and how it would beat the Guhong, blah blah blah, mainly because of Felik's WR with the white ZhanChi.

Now that I'm back, and they hype has had time to die down, I'm wondering what's the actual feeling the community has of the ZhanChi. Did it live up to the hype? Now that people have had time to try it out and compare, instead of speculating, what do people think about it?


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2011)

Its ok. I think it is just as good as all the other Dayan cubes since they all have there perks and there flaws.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 25, 2011)

You remember the hype when the GuHong came out and the cube was superior to everything? (opinion), it wasn't like that.


----------



## SkaterFly (Aug 25, 2011)

The community seems sort of divided on what they think of it, it seems. Personally, I like the Zhan Chi. It's smooth and just the right speed for me (20ish). It can explode even with the anchors if you don't tension it correctly, though  Whenever I go back to a GuHong, it feels awkward and a bit sluggish compared to my Zhan Chi


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 25, 2011)

I prefer my guhong and a lingyun over it but not the lunhui


----------



## emolover (Aug 25, 2011)

SkaterFly said:


> The community seems sort of divided on what they think of it, it seems. Personally, I like the Zhan Chi. It's smooth and just the right speed for me (20ish). *It can explode even with the anchors if you don't tension is just right*, though  Whenever I go back to a GuHong, it feels awkward and a bit sluggish compared to my Zhan Chi


 
Boy do I know that well...


----------



## hammerhead (Aug 25, 2011)

Lets put it this way.... I used the ZhanChi torpedos to put in my LingYun... And I like my unpoppable LingYun more. :]


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 25, 2011)

I personally like it more than any other Dayan cube. However, I seem to be more of the minority; most still prefer the GuHong.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 25, 2011)

the zhanchi is SO fast that it hinders my look ahead. The U layer just flys by. I average 15-16. FOr Oh the Guhong is also better in my opinion. I am waiting for the Lingyun 2 to come, so we will see about that.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> the zhanchi is SO fast that it hinders my look ahead.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2j-dHbeOlU
http://thesixsides.com/?p=290


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hershey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2j-dHbeOlU
> http://thesixsides.com/?p=290


 
The way you post that makes it seem that you disagree, but I feel that these sources only agree with what I am saying. Also have already seen those. Can you explain if you agree or disagree? I am confused


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 25, 2011)

DUUDE YO IT'S A SUPER FRK'N AWESMUME CUBE YO, ITZ SO FAST I COULD DO A U5 WITH ONE FLICK AND CUT CORNERS AT 360 DEGREES i don't have one though.


----------



## vincent80000 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the Guhong way more..


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 25, 2011)

Guhong and Zhanchi is similar.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 25, 2011)

My LingYun is good enough for me.


----------



## Chrisalead (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a Guhong, a Lingyun and a Zhanchi. The Lingyun is a little too small for me. But the Guhong and the Zhanchi are on par for me. I juste prefer the feel and the clicky noise of the Zhanchi which is why I switched (plus it pops way less).


----------



## Florian (Aug 25, 2011)

When you mod the ZhanChi a little bit, lube it with diffoil and tension it right it s way better then the Guhong even better then GuHong + anchors


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a GuHong, LunHui, and ZhanChi (as far as Dayan goes). They all rock, but ZhanChi is my fav. Feels so nice like silk. Never had it pop - my Guhong has popped but not much. LunHui is very nice too, and I prolly prefer it to GuHong. ZhanChi just feels better (the best!) to me - I don't have any quantitative analaysis of it, but I would def recommend it. Might not be your main but nice for your collection...


----------



## luke1984 (Aug 25, 2011)

Although my ZhanChi is my best cube, my Guhong and Alpha V are really awesome, too. And there are a lot of other awesome cubes on the market.
I agree the ZhanChi a little overhyped.


----------



## stoic (Aug 25, 2011)

SkaterFly said:


> Whenever I go back to a GuHong, it feels awkward and a bit sluggish compared to my Zhan Chi


 
This.

I prefer the ZhanChi and I've only ever had one pop with it


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 26, 2011)

Winston Yang said:


> Guhong is way better.


 
WHAT ARE YOU ON! My GuHong is slow, gummy, and it pops every 5-7 solves.


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> My GuHong ... pops every 5-7 solves.


 
have you tried the screw anchor mod? I used size 4 pan head 3/8 inch long screws, and no more pops.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 26, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> have you tried the screw anchor mod?


 
Well, now with the the anchors you can buy, that would probably be the best because I suck hardcore at modding. Also, on a side note, only use 1 type of lube in your Dayan cube ever.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> WHAT ARE YOU ON! My GuHong is slow, gummy, and it pops every 5-7 solves.


 
Mine is fast, silky smooth, and has popped 4 times in the past 5 months.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 26, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> only use 1 type of lube in your Dayan cube ever.



I'm always swapping between Lubix and Maru, and it doesn't seem to make a difference. What sort of lube are you using that you're finding it gummy?


----------



## izovire (Aug 26, 2011)

Well... the only way a guhong is better now is if it is modded to have anchors in it. The zhanchi is the best Dayan out of the box. It takes time to get use to just like any new cube. 

I will have Lingyun II's in stock in 1-2 days and by looks of it there have been some improvements and it just might be the best... but I'm not going to be a hype monkey.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 26, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I'm always swapping between Lubix and Maru, and it doesn't seem to make a difference. What sort of lube are you using that you're finding it gummy?


 
By this I ment, if you put Jig-a-Loo in at first, only ever put Jig-a-Loo. At first I put CRC in, then cleaned it out and put Lubix in, which made it gummy and slow. My friend only put Lubix in and his GuHong was smooth and fast.


----------



## unchartedcubes (Aug 26, 2011)

I think the Zhanchi passes up ALL the other cubes I have tried, It turns amazingly smooth and it can cut corners at 45'0 angles!


----------



## teller (Aug 26, 2011)

The ZhanChi? I am in love...I am spoiled by it. Feels great and lets me do obscene fingertricks.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm contemplating this bad boy here...

http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_DaYan_V_ZhanChi_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_Original_Color-44613

Of the DaYan cubes I own (GuHong and LunHui), I notice that white plastic cubes tend to have a bit more flex and are a bit more forgiving when it comes to corner cutting. Given that one is plastic without any pigmentation agents (and it's about $7 cheaper than the next model), this seems like a logical choice. Any additional thoughts?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 26, 2011)

Do Zhanchis lock up?


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Do Zhanchis lock up?


 
Not. at. all.


----------

